# Marine Tank



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Well ive posted about most of my other animals but not so much about my marine tank so thought I'd add some pics of my tank and its inhabitants.
I love my tank :flrt:
Tank Shots


















Copperband









Pair of Blue Stripe Pipefish









Diamond Anthias


















Coral Beauty









Ocean Tang









Midas Blenny









Mural Goby









Rainfords Goby









Dot Dash Blenny


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

wow sarah lookin great you need to get back onto the other forum and show that off


----------



## Tyrant (Feb 19, 2009)

That looks great!:mf_dribble::2thumb:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet! : victory:

Looking really nice :no1:


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Some of the corals..

Sun corals


















Acans



























Zoos









Duncans









Cataphyllia









Euphyllia









Clams


















Trumpets









Fox Coral


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Urchin









Gorgonian









Large Brain Coral









Open Brain









Cleaner Shrimp with eggs


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Really nice setup love those pipefish, what's the specs if you don't mind me asking? (lighting, filtration, turnover etc)

James


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

What a brilliant looking tank, well done! 

That copperband is amazing! :flrt:


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Aquai said:


> Really nice setup love those pipefish, what's the specs if you don't mind me asking? (lighting, filtration, turnover etc)
> 
> James


The tank is a custom 3 x 2 x 2 from seabray with a corner wier
It has no sump, only filtrtion is the rock and the MCE600 skimmer which draws water from behind the wier so it is effectively surface skimming the tank.

Other than that its just 2 tunze nano pumps, a heater and top up also behind the wier and a 250w halide and actinics for lighting.

I dont use additives or do anything particularly special other than regular water changes. 

This is my second tank and has only been running for just over 2 months the rock is half reseeded dry plating from germany and half from someone elses tank but the stock is mainly from my old tank (21x21x21) that had been running for a year and a half or from other reefers.


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Marine said:


> The tank is a custom 3 x 2 x 2 from seabray with a corner wier
> It has no sump, only filtrtion is the rock and the MCE600 skimmer which draws water from behind the wier so it is effectively surface skimming the tank.
> 
> Other than that its just 2 tunze nano pumps, a heater and top up also behind the wier and a 250w halide and actinics for lighting.
> ...


I can see there is no sump, my plumbing skills are terrible so I might use this tank as inspiration for my own which I'm setting up later this year.


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

It does work very efficiently, its probably the biggest I'd go without a sump though.


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

I really love your tank, its so beautiful....:flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Stunning tank there!


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

wow thats a nice tank.i take it your using RO?


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, that's gorgeous. Very healthy looking fish and corals. :2thumb:


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

very nice acans and clams are my fav they are stunning


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, I do luv my marine tank, keeps me sane fiddling with it and feeding it after a long day :flrt:
I do need to do a good waterchange and get a new bulb for the halide but still running fine with no real problems, and yes I use RO... what else would i use? :shock: I run my own as none of the shops round here can seem to get their TDS low enough for some silly reason?!


Steven I got some lovely Acans and frags from Coral Tech, awesome shop, you gotta visit sometime! I've had to ban myself from there for a lil bit :whistling2:


----------



## LANEYABC123 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Tank*

Possibly the nicest marine tank
i have ever seen 
amazing


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

LANEYABC123 said:


> Possibly the nicest marine tank
> i have ever seen


I agree. Plus an encouraging low-maintenance regime which gives me some hope that I may one day venture over to The Dark Side...:lol2:


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

Marine said:


> Thanks guys, I do luv my marine tank, keeps me sane fiddling with it and feeding it after a long day :flrt:
> I do need to do a good waterchange and get a new bulb for the halide but still running fine with no real problems, and yes I use RO... what else would i use? :shock: I run my own as none of the shops round here can seem to get their TDS low enough for some silly reason?!
> 
> 
> Steven I got some lovely Acans and frags from Coral Tech, awesome shop, you gotta visit sometime! I've had to ban myself from there for a lil bit :whistling2:


if you need a new bulb that sponsor aquamarine imports on the marine forum i mod on is closing down its cheap chinese stuff tho so you may be looking for something better but it may be worth a look. i have no idea how good/bad the bulbs are


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up hon, I did look but they only had 150w


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

that's stunning. I bet you get tons of people commenting on it that come to your house


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

WOW!!!! neva seen anythink as amazin as that b4


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

Some stunning corals for sure, Really like the Pipe fish, a mate has a pair of them .. and i'm tempted to do the same.

Top tank : victory:


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Lil Picture update again, theres been a couple of new additions and a slight move around.























































New Girl Nixie









New Boy erm.. 'manderin' working on a name, he still needs feeding up a bit.









One of my new, Hybrid sun corals. Again needs feeding up a bit but doing well so far :2thumb:











ReefKeeper said:


> Some stunning corals for sure, Really like the Pipe fish, a mate has a pair of them .. and i'm tempted to do the same.


They are suprisingly hardy for pipe fish and they have no problem getting food even with a tang and a trigger in there, they'll eat pretty much anything.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Holy crap that is stunning! Nice one :no1:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Best marine tank i've ever seen. :no1:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

You have made me want Marine Fish again !!

I absolutely love the tank, the fish, the corals...EVERYTHING in the tank basically :mf_dribble:

Roughly, how much has everything cost (including the the tank) ?

Where did you get the tank from ?
How big is the tank ?
Does it cost a lot to run the tank, electricity wise ?

Please reply ?


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

great pic of the mandarin!


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

cool very nice would love 1 but the water change every week would drive me crazy trying to get the salt right 


wicked tank tho mate :notworthy:


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Cookaaaaay said:


> Roughly, how much has everything cost (including the the tank) ?
> 
> Where did you get the tank from ?
> How big is the tank ?
> ...


Erm Ohh a good couple of grand I should think and thats over 2 years on a pretty tight budget and second hand equipment and other generous reefers.

I had a 2nd hand 2ft cube and kit from ebay for £250 and ran that for a while, then got a new skimmer for £100 ish and a new light for £200 ish.
Then sold that tank and the money went towards the new tank which is a custom 3ft x 21" x 21" by Seabray.
The stand was home made.. I forget how much materials were but under £100.
And I just used the old equipment on this new tank.

I got the new rock from a friend breaking their tank down so that was lucky and a lot of the corals Ive grown on from frags or been given dying corals which Ive brought back to health. The rest ive pretty much bought off other reefers and a few from shops.

I dont really run a lot of equipment on it, I dont supplement it, just regular water changes and good filtration.
Obviously salt, ro supplies, food etc costs money but electricity wise it costs approx £35 a month.


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

fatbloke said:


> cool very nice would love 1 but the water change every week would drive me crazy trying to get the salt right
> 
> 
> wicked tank tho mate :notworthy:


Dont do water changes every week, its lucky if it gets one once a month :blush:


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Marine said:


> Dont do water changes every week, its lucky if it gets one once a month :blush:


 realy i was told that u have to every week thats why i never got 1 lol im just so lazy :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Marine said:


> Erm Ohh a good couple of grand I should think and thats over 2 years on a pretty tight budget and second hand equipment and other generous reefers.
> 
> I had a 2nd hand 2ft cube and kit from ebay for £250 and ran that for a while, then got a new skimmer for £100 ish and a new light for £200 ish.
> Then sold that tank and the money went towards the new tank which is a custom 3ft x 21" x 21" by Seabray.
> ...


 
Woah ! 
That's a lot of money lol.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## ReefKeeper (Jan 16, 2009)

When you break down this tank the lack of water changes might seem irresponsible.. But in truth its mostly in part an lps tank that will gladly lap up the dirtier side of marine keeping.

The colours and the health to me show that its been run just right.

No real need to do weekly water changes with this tank imo.


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Youre right there, I do feed a fair amount and i do have some Nitrate and Phosphate but the LPS are far more forgiving than SPS :roll:

When I do waterchanges, usually every 4-6 weeks I tend to do a fairly large amount, maybe 40% and i do get through a fair amount of phosphate remover which I just keep within the skimmer chamber.

Ive learnt to know how my corals and tank is doing just by looking at it, I know when somethings not right and usually when i check its something like the heater not working properly or something. I very rarely do water tests these days, my corals tell me when theres a problem but when I do out of curiosity im usually suprised its not as bad as i expect


----------

